# WING TIPS (Part I) at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 15, 2018*

*CAST & BLAST​*



We only have a limited number of days still available for our 2018 Cast & Blast offering, so don't hesitate! Call 888-677-4868 for more information and reservations.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - Nov 12th*
*Capt. Harold Dworaczyk* - Today wasnâ€™t a day of â€œchamber of commerceâ€ weather - not by any means! It was cloudy, windy, and there was a chance for rain. The fish didnâ€™t seem to mind, however. Todayâ€™s party of three from the Paul B. group enjoyed themselves as they caught their full limits of both trout and redfish, and even a couple black drum. What a great day it turned out being!






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Fishing on Sunday and Monday was all about fishing in wet conditions, with high wind, and with cool temps. However, weâ€™ve been coming out ahead. Todayâ€™s crew managed some nice reds for the table up against some protected shorelines, regardless of the miserable weather conditions!






​
*WING TIPS - Part I​*





​
Many of us were probably taught to duck hunt using the time-honored and customary ways and methods of the old-school hunters where you simply get out of bed at three oâ€™clock, make your way across a dark bay or marshland, throw out your decoys, and then just sit and wait for the morningâ€™s shooting time to arrive. Thatâ€™s a routine thatâ€™s been used by a number of duck hunters for a very long while, and itâ€™s still used by many to this day. Itâ€™s a simple process that has worked for some on occasion, but it may be too simple of a process to turn a good duck hunter into a great duck hunter.






​
Great duck hunters are always looking for different ways to distance themselves from the rest. Hunting location and proper concealment are certainly important factors to keep in mind here, but thereâ€™s one major thing you can do differently in order to get ahead of everyone else - look for new ways of making your decoy spread more effective and higher-producing. Nothing else can help you more in shooting more birds. Duck decoys have been around for more than a century now, and there are countless varieties and styles of decoys to choose from for every duck species out there. Itâ€™s important for you to get the right decoys for the area where you have chosen to hunt - your spread must be credible to the birds.






​
When buying decoys, a common trap that some many novice hunters often fall into is buying a lot of one stereotypical decoy â€" the greenhead mallard. When people think of ducks, the ever-popular mallard typically comes to mind. Here along the Texas coast, itâ€™s normal for us to receive flight after flight of mallards each season, so using a small number of mallard decoys may work just fine for you. However, donâ€™t over-compensate your spread with mallard decoys because our coastal region also has several other duck species that require an equal amount of attention. Watch the skies while scouting or hunting and note the species of ducks that you see in the air. Some nice additions to your spread along our coastal regions might be gadwall, canvasback, teal, redhead, pintail, and widgeon decoys. Remember that itâ€™s always going to be more appealing to passing ducks if your spread contains species of ducks that are more commonly found in your particular hunting area. You might, even consider eliminating mallards from your spread just to give the ducks an altogether different look at your decoys.






​
*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Awesome trip! Capt. Perry Rankin was great! - *Travis W. 11/14/18*

Capt. Billy Freudensprung was exceptional as our guide, and he had an awesome sense of humor which made the experience that much better! Everyone was so friendly and helpful! - *Lisette K. 11/13/18*

Capt. Todd Jones is a great guide! - *Terry M. 11/13/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in
Variable winds 5 kt or less. Sunny. Bays smooth. High of 63 and low of 40.
Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in
Variable winds less than 5 kt becoming SSE around 6 kt in the afternoon. Sunny. Bays smooth becoming mostly smooth. High of 69, and low of 48.
Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in
SE wind 5 to 9 kt. Mostly sunny. Bays mostly smooth. Partly cloudy with high of 74, and low of 58.
Sunday 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in 
E wind around 9 kt. A chance of showers. Bays mostly smooth. Scattered showers with a high of 70, and a low of 52.
Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.02 in
Breezy in the morning and rain in the afternoon. Scattered showers with a high of 61, and a low of 53.
Synopsis: 
Northerly flow will continue to diminish through Thursday as high pressure settles into East Texas. Light and variable winds will develop Thursday night as high pressure moves into the waters. Onshore flow will resume on Friday as a surface high pressure moves east and across the waters. The onshore flow will increase to near moderate levels by the end of the weekend with an increase in moisture. A frontal boundary will approach the waters on Sunday night with winds shifting to the east overnight. The combination of a coastal trough and the boundary, along with increased instability and moisture, will result in the chance for showers Sunday into Sunday night. The cold front is expected to move across the coastal waters by Monday morning with a moderate offshore flow developing in its wake. Rain chances will continue into the first part of next week. 
Coastal Water Temperature: 
Port Aransas 62.1 degrees
Seadrift 53.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 53.1 degrees

Watch our story





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Bay Flats Lodge


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!!!*

I had the pleasure of staying at Bay Flats Lodge last week with the *&# group. We all had a wonderful stay. The location is beautiful, the rooms and amenities were fresh and clean and so comfortable. Iâ€™d say I felt right at home, but Iâ€™ve never been pampered that much at home. The fishing, while cool that day, was still excellent with your hard working and attentive guides. But I have to say, the thing that impressed me the most was the food. It was Devine! I would put those dinners up against any 5 star restaurant meal. I canâ€™t stop thinking about the bread pudding cake with cinnamon cream icing. (If you were inclined to share the recipe for that one, Iâ€™d be over the moon.) Please pass on my compliments to your kitchen staff.

Thank you for your warm hospitality, the attention you showed to our guests and for making this event top notch!

Sincerely,

Kate B.


----------

